# Donations needed for seized dogs in Kentucky



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

What a horrific story. saying prayers for the surviving dogs for full recovery.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope the person/people responsible get what's coming to them, many times over -- once for each abused animal.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The person in charge of that shelter needs to be locked away for a very long time for the poor suffering all the animals went thru. That just makes me sick and I hope they all make a full recovery and get loving furever homes.


----------

